
Fed Tapes - devicetray0
https://www.propublica.org/series/fed-tapes
======
idjango
It looks like you want to move to africa. Please have a look at my post :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21388166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21388166)

